# A Returning (Hopefully) Freemason



## TheReturning (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello!  I am in the process of getting reinstated with my former Mother Lodge and found MyFreemasonry while searching for information on how the Craft may have changed in the last decade.  Wow, writing that makes it hard to believe it has been that long!  My life is much different than it was back then and I am returning to the craft with zeal.  I feel like now, more than any other time in the past 10 years, the world needs more Freemasons.

I look forward to returning to the Brotherhood!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2017)

Good luck brother!  Welcome back and to the forums here

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Good luck brother!  Welcome back and to the forums here
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Judging by the name and uniform, we may be Brothers in more way than one!  Army?


----------



## Matt L (Aug 14, 2017)

Welcome back Brother!.  This is a great forum, with outstanding people and information.


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 14, 2017)

Matt L said:


> Welcome back Brother!.  This is a great forum, with outstanding people and information.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 14, 2017)

TheReturning said:


> Judging by the name and uniform, we may be Brothers in more way than one!  Army?


Rgr that.  Former 31B currently 79R

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## TheReturning (Aug 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Rgr that.  Former 31B currently 79R
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Awesome!  99-06, 19D Cavalry Trooper


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 15, 2017)

Welcome back to the fold and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

